# OUT NOW: Shanling UP - A Hi-Res, MFI-Certified, USB-C, MINI-DAC/AMP with ES9018K2M + MAX97220A



## nmatheis

I just got word that Shanling will be releasing a tiny new USB-C DAC/AMP for portable and computer use soon. It looks like a handy little device to have around for smartphone users looking for better sound or as a travel DAC/AMP for your laptop or tablet. I'm hoping to try one out soon and let you all know what I think. I don't have word on pricing or availability yet, but I'm sure @Shanling will let us know in the near future.


----------



## Silent Xaxal

How much is it? 

 Sounds like the Dragonfly might have competition.


----------



## nmatheis

silent xaxal said:


> How much is it?
> 
> 
> Sounds like the Dragonfly might have competition.




I'm waiting to find out and will update the first post and bump the main thread when I know. I hope to have one in to try soon, so I can let everyone know what I think.


----------



## thamasha69

Now this looks nice! MFI certification so should not have to utilise a bulky CCK or USB 3 adapter with iOS and ESS 9018k2m. I am very interested in this. My Hifimediy 9018 sounds great but is very power hungry running off of my iPhone. I wonder how this will do battery-wise especially compared to the Dragonfly Black and Red being nice and easy on your phone's battery.


----------



## nmatheis

Well, I'm hoping we'll find out soon.!

I've got both iOS and Android phones I can test with...


----------



## thamasha69

nmatheis said:


> Well, I'm hoping we'll find out soon.!
> 
> I've got both iOS and Android phones I can test with...




Wonderful! Any sort of ETA?? I was so very close to placing my order for an Audio Opus #11... But this has me intrigued....


----------



## nmatheis

Shanling:

Help us out, buddy. People have questions that need answering!


----------



## vindaon

Was debating buying a Dragonfly but depending on price and release date this could be interesting.


----------



## Shanling

Dear Buddies, It will be launched on 11.30 and I will publish the formal price then. Thanks for the attention!


----------



## alpha421

thamasha69 said:


> Now this looks nice! MFI certification so should not have to utilise a bulky CCK or USB 3 adapter with iOS and ESS 9018k2m. I am very interested in this. My Hifimediy 9018 sounds great but is very power hungry running off of my iPhone. *I wonder how this will do battery-wise especially compared to the Dragonfly Black and Red being nice and easy on your phone's battery.*


*


x2*


----------



## Shanling

alpha421 said:


> thamasha69 said:
> 
> 
> > Now this looks nice! MFI certification so should not have to utilise a bulky CCK or USB 3 adapter with iOS and ESS 9018k2m. I am very interested in this. My Hifimediy 9018 sounds great but is very power hungry running off of my iPhone. *I wonder how this will do battery-wise especially compared to the Dragonfly Black and Red being nice and easy on your phone's battery.*
> ...


 
 Power management is one of our most concern, in the test there is no problem for iPhone usage.


----------



## Shanling

Dear All, 
  
 Shanling UP is now available! 
  
 Official recommended price is *USD149*
  
 You can contact your local seller for availability. 
  
 Thanks.


----------



## sil3ntscr3am

Nice unit! Great job Shanling...

Now, next edition to include physical volume button/scroll wheel... 

Edit: Wait a minute...just re-read the description and understood that UP is a DAP?!?!? Which can be used as a MFi DAC/Amp??!?


----------



## nmatheis

Nope. It's an MFI-certified mini DAC/AMP kind of like Cozy Aegis or AudioQuest Dragonfly.


----------



## nmatheis

shanling said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Shanling UP is now available!
> 
> ...




Cool! Where can we buy it from the US?


----------



## Shanling

nmatheis said:


> Cool! Where can we buy it from the US?


 
 Soon it will be on Amazon


----------



## nmatheis

shanling said:


> Soon it will be on Amazon:bigsmile_face:




Sweet. It'll be nice to get some impressions up!


----------



## tacit

if it would have a battery (like Centrance DACportable) it would be ideal to use with small DAPs, may be in the next version.


----------



## donyongjin

shanling said:


> Soon it will be on Amazon


 
 Waiting


----------



## nmatheis

Maybe I posted the info a little too soon...


----------



## vindaon

They're up on Aliexpress now


----------



## alpha421

^Don't get too excited. However, they are all pre-orders.


----------



## vindaon

Yeah just noticed that. Well, I was waiting for them on Amazon anyway as I have credit there.


----------



## nmatheis

Any news Shanling?


----------



## thamasha69

I'm eagerly awaiting more info on this too


----------



## Niyologist

Yeah. I'm curious about this too.


----------



## nmatheis

niyologist said:


> Yeah. I'm curious about this too.




Hmm... Fancy seeing you here


----------



## Niyologist

nmatheis said:


> Hmm... Fancy seeing you here




Yeah. I searched it on this site. Then I remember seeing it somewhere on Facebook. Then I knew what it was. This will be suitable for my Axon 7. USB-C compatibility.


----------



## donyongjin

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MZ00N5F/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1482248153&sr=8-4&keywords=shanling+up


----------



## Niyologist

donyongjin said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MZ00N5F/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1482248153&sr=8-4&keywords=shanling+up




That's a pre-order.


----------



## ChristianT

I just bought a huawei p9 and this looks like a perfect match for it. Just have to wait for this and then decide what portable phones to buy


----------



## behwatch

Massdrop is up.

 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/shanling-up-portable-dac-amp


----------



## lostman

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/shanling-up-portable-dac-amp?mode=guest_open
  
 Any reviews/impressions yet?


----------



## inertianinja

lostman said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/shanling-up-portable-dac-amp?mode=guest_open
> 
> Any reviews/impressions yet?


 
  
 Do we even have any confirmation that it...works?


----------



## nmatheis

Nope, I don't think anyone has it yet...


----------



## nmatheis

Just saw Zococity.es is selling the UP for any Shanling fans in Spain, and if you understand Spanish they've got a video overview of UP. 

*LINK*


----------



## TSFHfan

Colour me interested. I'll probably buy it as long as it's better than the df black.
How will it work connected to a miro usb phone?
Also, does it only work with hibymusic, or does it also work with UAPP?


----------



## nmatheis

Shanling, can you help us out by answering some questions?


----------



## triplew

This is better than dragonfly in term of future-ready for usb C, but I'm concerned about requiring to install Hibby app, meaning this does not work with streaming app like Sportify, Tidal?


----------



## LazerBear

Hiby app is likely only to enable full DAC support in Android (USB driver) + sponsorship reasons. I don't see why it would not work with other apps, within the (many) limitations of Android, of course.
  
 But... we need reviews!!!!! And comparisons with the Dragonflys of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  @Shanling pehaps you should send a few out to the usual reviewers (assuming you didn't already).
  
 Btw in case anyone's wondering the Zococity review in Spanish is mostly rubbish. No comparisons, no detailed comments on sound quality etc. Their "test" basically consists in checking that it can drive the B&W P7 at a higher volume compared to the audio out on an iphone/android.. like, duh no wonder.


----------



## triplew

Ya I agreed the Hibby app seems is to unleash the full potential, but just want to confirm it really can work with other app like Sportify, because that's the point of using it with smart phone instead of stand alone DAC


----------



## Niyologist

Hey Shanling. I would like to review it.


----------



## LazerBear

triplew said:


> Ya I agreed the Hibby app seems is to unleash the full potential, but just want to confirm it really can work with other app like Sportify, because that's the point of using it with smart phone instead of stand alone DAC


 
  
 Are you referring to Android or iOS?
  
 If this is a similar implementation to most other DACs (no reason to think it is not, although the "dual mode" feature might signify they are using additional drivers) as far as I know:
 - iOS: should work normally with any app
 - Android: it will work with any app, but to use it to the fullest, you will need an app with its own USB drivers, such as Hiby, Neutron, Poweramp Alpha, UAPP. The reason is that by default Android will process the audio stream and resample it even if it is sending it out via USB OTG. As such, your DAC will receive an already sampled signal and resample it again, thereby negating some of the benefits of the DAC itself. To clarify, this is necessary with any and all DACs if you're using Android. It is an OS "feature" until Google decides to correctly implement USB audio out. There might be some particular smartphone brands that have a correct implementation but I'm not aware of any atm.


----------



## triplew

lazerbear said:


> Are you referring to Android or iOS?
> 
> If this is a similar implementation to most other DACs (no reason to think it is not, although the "dual mode" feature might signify they are using additional drivers) as far as I know:
> - iOS: should work normally with any app
> - Android: it will work with any app, but to use it to the fullest, you will need an app with its own USB drivers, such as Hiby, Neutron, Poweramp Alpha, UAPP. The reason is that by default Android will process the audio stream and resample it even if it is sending it out via USB OTG. As such, your DAC will receive an already sampled signal and resample it again, thereby negating some of the benefits of the DAC itself. To clarify, this is necessary with any and all DACs if you're using Android. It is an OS "feature" until Google decides to correctly implement USB audio out. There might be some particular smartphone brands that have a correct implementation but I'm not aware of any atm.




Thanks for your info! I always thought that once there is sound from android OTG cable then it's fine, I didn't know it may be processed already, hmm.... then it's really not easy to use android phone as source....


----------



## LazerBear

triplew said:


> Thanks for your info! I always thought that once there is sound from android OTG cable then it's fine, I didn't know it may be processed already, hmm.... then it's really not easy to use android phone as source....


 
  
 It's not, indeed. We can only hope that with the next revision of Android Google will pay more attention to this. Which imho is quite likely as we are seeing more and more devices without the standard audio out jack.


----------



## TSFHfan

i thought default android drivers down sample everything to 16/44, except phones like htc10, lg v10, v20 where they have a high res default driver.


----------



## SeraphicWings

Guys how does this compare to the dragonfly?


----------



## LazerBear

tsfhfan said:


> i thought default android drivers down sample everything to 16/44, except phones like htc10, lg v10, v20 where they have a high res default driver.


 
  
 Yes, by default. There are a few apps that use their own custom driver however, such as UAPP, Neutron, PowerAmp Alpha, Hiby.
  


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicWings*
> 
> Guys how does this compare to the dragonfly?


 
  
 Noone knows, because nobody has listened to this yet. We're all waiting for reviews/first impressions.


----------



## Shanling

tsfhfan said:


> Colour me interested. I'll probably buy it as long as it's better than the df black.
> How will it work connected to a miro usb phone?
> Also, does it only work with hibymusic, or does it also work with UAPP?


 
 Yes it works with micro usb phone of course. 
  
 It can work with other apps, not only Hiby. But if your are going to use DoP output, we recommended Hiby. 
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Andreeww

Will this be better than LG g5's hifi module, which I heard can be used on other phones.


----------



## nmatheis

Got one on the way, guys. I'll let you now when I get it and what I think


----------



## LazerBear

andrew lin said:


> Will this be better than LG g5's hifi module, which I heard can be used on other phones.


 
  
 Again, noone has listened to it yet, so there is no definitive answer at the moment. However, reviews of the Hifi module (see http://www.androidauthority.com/lg-g5-bang-and-olufsen-dac-review-686953/ for example) are not extremely positive, and I expect Shanling to be able to provide a better product.
   
 Quote:


nmatheis said:


> Got one on the way, guys. I'll let you now when I get it and what I think


 
  
 That's great! My local reseller told me it should be available to try around half of January, so I'll have to wait a bit more.


----------



## nmatheis

lazerbear said:


> That's great! My local reseller told me it should be available to try around half of January, so I'll have to wait a bit more.




Yes, I'm glad I can get one and let people know what I think.


----------



## Cinder

Wow, looks really cool. Definitely something I wanna review.


----------



## shotgunshane

Do we know output impedance?


----------



## nmatheis

Not sure about the OI shotgunshane. Shanling's been keeping it under 1ohm with most of their gear. I don't expect UP to be any different. Maybe Shanling can confirm?


----------



## ngoshawk

This looks right up the alley for those seeking a small DAC/Amp portable. Intriguing!


----------



## Shanling

nmatheis said:


> Not sure about the OI @shotgunshane. Shanling's been keeping it under 1ohm with most of their gear. I don't expect UP to be any different. Maybe @Shanling can confirm?


 
 It was about 0.1 oHm. Thanks.


----------



## nmatheis

shanling said:


> It was about 0.1 oHm. Thanks.




Great news for those of us using multi-BA IEM


----------



## ksatayboy

Problem is this or the accessport? Hahah or the dragonfly will win?

So many new things coming out early next year i can't wait


----------



## nmatheis

ksatayboy said:


> Problem is this or the accessport? Hahah or the dragonfly will win?
> 
> So many new things coming out early next year i can't wait




I'm going to be sharing an UP with some headfi friends that have DFR amongst other gear, so we did start getting in-depth answers soon


----------



## ksatayboy

nmatheis said:


> I'm going to be sharing an UP with some headfi friends that have DFR amongst other gear, so we did start getting in-depth answers soon




When will this be? Hahaha


----------



## nmatheis

ksatayboy said:


> When will this be? Hahaha


 
  
 I'm hoping the package will be delivered today. If so, I'll get it out the door to some of my headfi buddies early next week. Is that soon enough for you?


----------



## ksatayboy

nmatheis said:


> I'm hoping the package will be delivered today. If so, I'll get it out the door to some of my headfi buddies early next week. Is that soon enough for you?
> 
> :wink_face:




That's great! I'll hang on with my e07k while awaiting reviews from the bros


----------



## donyongjin

Just wondering if this is enough to drive Sennheiser hd6xx?


----------



## nmatheis

Well, of course the delivery was delayed. Hoping it will show up today or tomorrow...

Probably for the best, as I've just caught a head cold


----------



## Cinder

nmatheis said:


> Well, of course the delivery was delayed. Hoping it will show up today or tomorrow...
> 
> Probably for the best, as I've just caught a head cold


 
 That sucks, both for your head and the delivery. Feel better.


----------



## nmatheis

cinder said:


> That sucks, both for your head and the delivery. Feel better.




Decongestants are helping a bit, but the pressure is still the. Side effect of having two wee boys in the house, I guess...


----------



## Cinder

nmatheis said:


> Decongestants are helping a bit, but the pressure is still the. Side effect of having two wee boys in the house, I guess...


 
 Man, that's too bad. Sounds like sinus inflammation that I so often get.


----------



## nmatheis

Looks like the package from Shanling is scheduled for delivery today


----------



## ngoshawk

nmatheis said:


> Looks like the package from Shanling is scheduled for delivery today




Cool!


----------



## nmatheis

Yup. The package is waiting for me at home...


----------



## Cinder

Woo!


nmatheis said:


> Yup. The package is waiting for me at home...


----------



## nmatheis

Aaargh!!! 

Came home and no package. Have a call in to DHL. Hopefully it was just mis-scanned. Boo!


----------



## Cinder

nmatheis said:


> Aaargh!!!
> 
> Came home and no package. Have a call in to DHL. Hopefully it was just mis-scanned. Boo!


 
 Stop playing with my emotions DHL!


----------



## nmatheis

cinder said:


> Stop playing with my emotions DHL!




Dude, I know. First they said delivery on Dec. 30th. Then Dec. 31st. Then today. Then tomorrow. Then today. I'm so confused!?!


----------



## Cinder

nmatheis said:


> Dude, I know. First they said delivery on Dec. 30th. Then Dec. 31st. Then today. Then tomorrow. Then today. I'm so confused!?!


 
 I hope DHL plays nice with my incoming Rose Cappuccino Mk. II delivery. I have a pretty tight deadline for moving, so if its late its gonna cause me some serious headaches.
  
 Anywho, I hope this dang situation gets resolved for you.


----------



## nmatheis

Same here Cinder. I've never had a package go missing before, so this isn't a situation I'm familiar with...


----------



## Niyologist

That's sounds unusual. DHL most likely has your package. That happened to me once before. Except that it was USPS.


----------



## LazerBear

niyologist said:


> That's sounds unusual. DHL most likely has your package. That happened to me once before. Except that it was USPS.


 
  
 I had a horrible experience with USPS where they said the package was delivered but I hadn't received it. After interminable calls through their stupidly automated call centers and then with their closest office rep, all I could get is that they were certain that they delivered it and that they had no further responsibility whatsoever. I was furious, until a week and a half later guess what magically showed up in my mailbox? Obviously they never apologized and the rep faked ignorance after I called him back but I don't think I would ever use USPS again if given the choice.
  
 Anyhoo, DHL is generally far more professional, I'm sure your package is coming soon!


----------



## nmatheis

I sure hope it shows up. Sucks if I have to order and wait even longer


----------



## Cinder

nmatheis said:


> I sure hope it shows up. Sucks if I have to order and wait even longer


 
 I was just reminded of an incident I had during the shipment of my 11 Neo. Turns out they tried to deliver it to a different house because the address wasn't too legible. Perhaps calling and asking if they have anything still there with your name on it might help?


----------



## nmatheis

cinder said:


> I was just reminded of an incident I had during the shipment of my 11 Neo. Turns out they tried to deliver it to a different house because the address wasn't too legible. Perhaps calling and asking if they have anything still there with your name on it might help?




I've got a DHL Rep working on it for me. Supposed to hear back by Friday. Fingers crossed


----------



## Cinder

nmatheis said:


> I've got a DHL Rep working on it for me. Supposed to hear back by Friday. Fingers crossed


 
 Nice! Hope it works out. I might have to do that as well with my shipment, since it appears to be going to the wrong region.


----------



## triplew

Still waiting for anyone can share the review


----------



## LazerBear

triplew said:


> Still waiting for anyone can share the review


 
  
 As we all are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The earliest you can expect something is probably late next week from nmatheis or end of the month from me if I can manage to find it in stock here.


----------



## nmatheis

lazerbear said:


> As we all are.    The earliest you can expect something is probably late next week from nmatheis or end of the month from me if I can manage to find it in stock here.




Mine has gone AWOL. I'm afraid I might've been a victim of package theft. Working with DHL to try and sort things out...


----------



## ngoshawk

nmatheis said:


> Mine has gone AWOL. I'm afraid I might've been a victim of package theft. Working with DHL to try and sort things out...




If that is the case, that absolutely sucks...and I hope they find the person(s)...


----------



## LazerBear

nmatheis said:


> Mine has gone AWOL. I'm afraid I might've been a victim of package theft. Working with DHL to try and sort things out...


 
  
 That's weird.. doesn't DHL require signature for delivery? It would seem more likely to me that they maybe delivered it to the wrong address or lost it in a warehouse..


----------



## nmatheis

lazerbear said:


> That's weird.. doesn't DHL require signature for delivery? It would seem more likely to me that they maybe delivered it to the wrong address or lost it in a warehouse..




Yes, I digitally signed for it just like have many, many times in the past figuring either my wife would be there to receive it or that it would be at my back door waiting for me. Looks like I got burned this time...


----------



## nmatheis

*[rant]* Okay, so DHL admitted that they delivered to my front door and left the package in plain view to anyone passing by instead of delivering it to my back door of out of view as I requested in their web app. Unfortunately, it was a review sample, so the declared value simply isn't worth it for Shanling to pursue. *[/rant]* 

Since I have *a lot* of respect for * Shanling* , I went ahead and ordered UP with expedited shipping from Shenzhen Audio to provide impressions and share with some of my headfi buddies. It should be here next week. Sorry for the delay, and stay tuned! 

*And needless to say, I'm very disappointed in DHL. Boo! *


----------



## nmatheis

Alrighty, bros. Backup shipment of Shanling UP is on the way and should be to me early next week. Delivered to my workplace this time, so DHL can't screw up, lol.


----------



## LazerBear

nmatheis said:


> Alrighty, bros. Backup shipment of Shanling UP is on the way and should be to me early next week. Delivered to my workplace this time, so DHL can't screw up, lol.


 
  
 That's very good to hear, everything else sucks though! Having been through similar experiences, I feel for you.


----------



## ngoshawk

That's good and bad news....good of you to do that, and bad of DHL...

Sorry your wallet is taking a hit.


----------



## triplew

You ordered second set, salute to your determination! 
Then hope can have detailed review from you x 2 to get back the value you paid


----------



## nmatheis

Yup. I'm committed


----------



## MichaelHWinn

Well, I've finally received my UP portable DAC, and I can't get it to work with any device. I can't get it to connect USB-C to USB-C (via Google Pixel or HTC 10), I can't get it to work with micro USB to USB C (via Galaxy Note 3), and I can't get it to connect USB-C to full size USB (via my laptop).
  
 Not sure if I received a faulty device or if what. There's an LED that glows on the Shanling UP portable DAC when it's connected. I've seen it both red/blue, but it does not provide volume to my LZ A4s regrdless. Edit: It glows blue when it's technically working.
  
 Edit: I was finally able to get it work by using USB Audio Player Pro. Haven't been able to get audio pass through using nay other app. I'm no audiophile, so i can't comment on the sound quality in depth. Sorry. It does sound pretty great to me though, at least in comparison to the horrible Google Pixel audio. Seems like a notch or two above my HTC 10 too. Overall, pleasantly happy. The dac itself is incredibly small. Gets lightly warm. Drains my smartphone battery pretty fast too.


----------



## triplew

May I ask is it both of your Pixel and HTC10 ONLY work with it via the USB APP? And all other streaming app like Sportify, Tidal, YouTube etc not working at all?


----------



## nmatheis

Mine should be here soon. I'll see how it goes with my OnePlus 3 and iPhone...


----------



## MichaelHWinn

I'll see if I can get it to work with Spotify, Tidal, etc.
  
 It's been pretty janky so far. Been trying to get it to work with other media players by changing the USB protocol through quick settings and developer options in Android 7+ with no luck. Also tried changing the settings using Hiby Music Player with no luck. The Shanling UP will light up blue indicating that it's working and connected properly, but all I get is garbled static unless I use that USB Audio Player Pro app (which I'm not 100 percent thrilled on in terms of the layout). I'm pretty new to using a dac/amp through my phone, so I don't know if I'm just doing something wrong.
  
 Edit: I was not able to get music streaming to work properly, but again, I'm pretty inexperienced using a portable dac and the USB Audio Player Pro app and have been just trying to finagle my way through this. I'll wait until someone else can properly test it. Theoretically, the USB Audio Player Pro is suppose to support streaming through Google Play, Spotify, and Tidal, I just can't seem to figure out how to enable it.


----------



## pranavtripathi

Hello, does this portable DAC have a coaxial input as well?


----------



## TSFHfan

michaelhwinn said:


> I'll see if I can get it to work with Spotify, Tidal, etc.
> 
> It's been pretty janky so far. Been trying to get it to work with other media players by changing the USB protocol through quick settings and developer options in Android 7+ with no luck. Also tried changing the settings using Hiby Music Player with no luck. The Shanling UP will light up blue indicating that it's working and connected properly, but all I get is garbled static unless I use that USB Audio Player Pro app (which I'm not 100 percent thrilled on in terms of the layout). I'm pretty new to using a dac/amp through my phone, so I don't know if I'm just doing something wrong.
> 
> Edit: I was not able to get music streaming to work properly, but again, I'm pretty inexperienced using a portable dac and the USB Audio Player Pro app and have been just trying to finagle my way through this. I'll wait until someone else can properly test it. Theoretically, the USB Audio Player Pro is suppose to support streaming through Google Play, Spotify, and Tidal, I just can't seem to figure out how to enable it.



You need to used spotify through UAPP's uPnP renderer. You can look up UAPP's thread in probable source materal section of the forums


----------



## nmatheis

Should be getting this tomorrow. Finally!


----------



## nmatheis

I've got a quick unboxing of the Shanling UP near the end of my most recent video on YouTube. Before that, I go over the gear I've got in the queue for early 2017. All in the usual lo-fi glory, lol!
  

  
 I'll put up some unboxing pics later tonight, too...


----------



## nmatheis

Hey guys. Here are some unboxing pics of Shanling UP. 











So all in ALL, you get UP, OTG cables from connecting to USB A, USB C, micro USB, and Lightning plus warranty card, and user guide. 

A correction for the video. The small switch isn't gain, it's for compatability with different Android devices. After a bit of futzing around (basically plugging and unplugging a bit abd switching between standard and compatability modes with UP's mini switch) , I got UP to work with Google Play, Hiby, Neutron, and UAPP on my OnePlus 3. My iPhone and MacBook Pro were completely plug & play. The weird thing was that my MacBook Pro recognized UP as a device capable of up to 384kHz, whereas UP's packaging indicates UP can handle up to 196kHz. Hmm... 

Anyway, I'll keep listening and will be back from time to time to UPdate you guys. No, I just couldn't resist, lol


----------



## ngoshawk

nmatheis said:


> I've got a quick unboxing of the Shanling UP near the end of my most recent video on YouTube. Before that, I go over the gear I've got in the queue for early 2017. All in the usual lo-fi glory, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good stuff. Busy little  you will be...


----------



## MichaelHWinn

Edit: Any chance you're able to give a tutorial on how you got it to work Nmatheis? I'm still banging my head here.


----------



## nmatheis

michaelhwinn said:


> Edit: Any chance you're able to give a tutorial on how you got it to work Nmatheis? I'm still banging my head here.




I'm sorry, but i don't have a systematic approach for fixing this. At first, it didn't work with any of the music apps installed on my OnePlus 3 (Google Play, Hiby, Neutron) in either Standard or Compatability mode. My iPhone and MacBook Pro worked right away, though. So I thought I'd work a bit more on my OnePlus 3 and installed the trial version of UAPP. That worked just fine with Standard mode, so I tried Neutron again. No luck. I tried Hiby again. No luck. I unplugged and switched to Compatability mode. Not even UAPP worked with Compatability mode. So I unplugged again, switched to Standard mode, plugged back in, and all of a sudden there were several songs playing through UP but there was also a crackling noise. I paused everything and tried my apps one by one, and Google Play, Hiby, Neutron, and UAPP were all playing through UP abd the crackling noise was gone. Not sure what the actual fix was nor if it's persistent because I had to stop monkeying around with it and help out my wee boys to bed. I'll try again tonight and let you know if the "fix" was persistent. In the meantime, keep trying!


----------



## MichaelHWinn

Thanks for the efforts Nmatheis. So far, I've able to get the get the blue LED to pop up on Android 7.0+  indicating that it's indeed connected through to the Shanling UP. To get the blue LED to come up, I simply switched it to standard mode; however, I haven't been able to produce any audio, which is strange since having the blue LED on while using USB Audio Player Pro guarantees me audio output. I can essentially get it to the blue LED step regardless of the media player I'm using whether it's Google Play or Hiby. I just can't get it the DAC to produce any audio unless I'm using USB Audio Player Pro.
  
 So far, the DAC seems to work flawlessly on Apple IOS and Android 5.0. I was able to get it to reproduce audio 100 percent of the time using my Galaxy Note 3 running Android 5.0 using the USB Type-C to Micro USB interface. A pop up would simply show up asking if I'd like to use the device as something audio related, and clicking yes allowed audio output into my headphones.
  
 I'm thinking it's an Android 7.0+ issue right now. Hopefully, Shanling addresses it somehow or that one of us figures it out. Since I have a Pixel, I might try to contact Google support through my phone and see what they have to say about this if we can't figure it out.


----------



## nmatheis

Well, whatever I did worked a treat. Not only do my music apps work on my OnePlus 3 but also Audible, Chrome, PocketCast, and YouTube. UP is basically plug & play now like it should be


----------



## MichaelHWinn

Dang. Glad you figured it out from your end. Hopefully I can reproduce it from my end. Gonna switch headphones around and see if it does anything. Using my LZ A4s, but I can't see why that would make a difference. I'm starting to wonder if my DAC is faulty at this point.


----------



## nmatheis

Yeah, I'm glad, too. I was frustrated at first but my many times randomly unplugging & plugging and switching between standard and compatability mode paid off. Listening to new Flaming Lips via Google Play with the new Brainwavz B200


----------



## MichaelHWinn

Outta curiosity, do you currently have it set to standard or compatibility mode to get output?


----------



## nmatheis

michaelhwinn said:


> Outta curiosity, do you currently have it set to standard or compatibility mode to get output?




Standard. Compatability wouldn't work even with UAPP.


----------



## MichaelHWinn

nmatheis said:


> Standard. Compatability wouldn't work even with UAPP.


 
 Never mind. Mine has been on Standard mode. Wasn't reading the manual as thoroughly as I should've, and you were right, I can only get audio through standard mode. Compatibility won't even let UAPP work. Hopefully I can figure this out soon.


----------



## nmatheis

So oddly enough, Google Play shuts down after playing a song or two. Weird. I'm testing out Neutron right now. It hasn't shut down yet. I'm betting Hiby and UAPP will be fine, too...


----------



## Cinder

nmatheis said:


> So oddly enough, Google Play shuts down after playing a song or two. Weird. I'm testing out Neutron right now. It hasn't shut down yet. I'm betting Hiby and UAPP will be fine, too...


 
 Interesting. If I recall correctly One Plus has done some wonky things to the USB-C port on the 1P3, so I'm not surprised that there's some weird little issues.


----------



## MichaelHWinn

Giving up for the night. I definitely can't get audio unless I'm using UAPP on the Google Pixel and HTC 10. I'm wondering if One Plus just has something else going on at a system level or if my DAC is just faulty. I may have to wait for more people to get this DAC before I come up with anything conclusive from my end. I mean, it's not exactly broken? It works with UAPP perfectly fine.. It just won't work for me with any other app.


----------



## nmatheis

cinder said:


> Interesting. If I recall correctly One Plus has done some wonky things to the USB-C port on the 1P3, so I'm not surprised that there's some weird little issues.




Yeah, and I'm not stock OP3, so that might be causing issues, too... 




michaelhwinn said:


> Giving up for the night. I definitely can't get audio unless I'm using UAPP on the Google Pixel and HTC 10. I'm wondering if One Plus just has something else going on at a system level or if my DAC is just faulty. I may have to wait for more people to get this DAC before I come up with anything conclusive from my end. I mean, it's not exactly broken? It works with UAPP perfectly fine.. It just won't work for me with any other app.




Unfortunately, I imagine iOS will be a more consistent plug n play experience than Android, where things can vary so much from phone to phone...


----------



## triplew

Hi so if paired with iPhone basically all app can work? 
Can't wait to see your detailed review and compared to dragonfly


----------



## nmatheis

triplew said:


> Hi so if paired with iPhone basically all app can work?
> Can't wait to see your detailed review and compared to dragonfly




Well, I didn't try out *every* app, lol 

The ones I tried out "just worked", though. I've moved on to Android for my daily driver. I just keep the old iPhone around to measure IEM with my Dayton IMM06 + AudioTools and Spectrum Analyzer apps. If you give me some apps to try out, I'll certainly see if I can get them to work with iPhone + UP - as long as I don't have to shell out cash


----------



## triplew

nmatheis said:


> Well, I didn't try out *every* app, lol
> 
> The ones I tried out "just worked", though. I've moved on to Android for my daily driver. I just keep the old iPhone around to measure IEM with my Dayton IMM06 + AudioTools and Spectrum Analyzer apps. If you give me some apps to try out, I'll certainly see if I can get them to work with iPhone + UP - as long as I don't have to shell out cash




Oh sorry I thought plug and play with iphone means just like plugging earphone jack, the sound for sure will output from there no matter what is playing on iphone, for eg, after I plugged, I don't need to open any special app, i can hear immediately when I open Apple Music app, YouTube, Soprtify, Tidal, or even phone call (though no mic).
From your reply it seems not, meaning after plug to iphone, still need to open the UP app on iphone, and depends what other app the UP app support?


----------



## nmatheis

triplew said:


> Oh sorry I thought plug and play with iphone means just like plugging earphone jack, the sound for sure will output from there no matter what is playing on iphone, for eg, after I plugged, I don't need to open any special app, i can hear immediately when I open Apple Music app, YouTube, Soprtify, Tidal, or even phone call (though no mic).
> From your reply it seems not, meaning after plug to iphone, still need to open the UP app on iphone, and depends what other app the UP app support?




Nope. No UP app. I used Hiby Music to test hi-res files and Google Play to test streaming. Both worked out of the box. Easy-peasy!


----------



## donyongjin

CEntrance DACport HD or Shanling up? since it is $30 difference  
 oh just found I can't use the CEntrance for phone due to power consumption maybe i'm wrong


----------



## triplew

nmatheis said:


> Nope. No UP app. I used Hiby Music to test hi-res files and Google Play to test streaming. Both worked out of the box. Easy-peasy!




Oh I see, thanks!


----------



## posnera

Question about using this with iPhone:
Does the recommended app allow for equalization at the device level, so that adjustments can.be made in any audio app?


----------



## nmatheis

posnera said:


> Question about using this with iPhone:
> Does the recommended app allow for equalization at the device level, so that adjustments can.be made in any audio app?




I could be wrong, but the last time I checked iOS didn't allow device-level equalization. You had to jailbreak to do that. Of course, things might've changed recently. Not sure, as I've switched to Android. Hiby does allow in-app EQ,though ...


----------



## posnera

Bummer. Shame Apple won't put a real eq into their music app (or even better baked into the OS directly).


----------



## nmatheis

posnera said:


> Bummer. Shame Apple won't put a real eq into their music app (or even better baked into the OS directly).




Yeah, but Apple would probably just put in their crappy iPad EQ, lol :eek:


----------



## thamasha69

nmatheis said:


> I could be wrong, but the last time I checked iOS didn't allow device-level equalization. You had to jailbreak to do that. Of course, things might've changed recently. Not sure, as I've switched to Android. Hiby does allow in-app EQ,though ...




You are correct sir. EqualizerEverywhere is a great tweak if you're jailbroken. Completely seemless EQ for all device sounds and apps. I use mainly Spotify, Cloudbeats to stream my own files, and sometimes Hiby. No issues using USB DAC either- I use a HiFimeDIY 9018 mainly and sometimes my Dad's DF Black.


----------



## Ling Vu

Desperately waiting for a comparison with the Dragonfly Red :rofl::rofl:


----------



## elnero

Is MQA compatibility something we might see with the UP? Thinking about picking up something mainly for work but might also see some time with my phone. The DragonFly Black has been leading the charge but the UP is an interesting alternative.


----------



## rkw

triplew said:


> Can't wait to see your detailed review and compared to dragonfly


 
 Heck, I'd like to see it compared to _anything_. Its price and features make it very interesting, but there haven't been any comments about how it sounds or how well it drives different headphones.


----------



## nmatheis

I tried to get in DFR to compare at the same time, but AQ said they're having a hard time keeping up with production. I can definitely compare with Opus #11 tonight, which is an alternative I have on hand.


----------



## triplew

nmatheis said:


> I tried to get in DFR to compare at the same time, but AQ said they're having a hard time keeping up with production. I can definitely compare with Opus #11 tonight, which is an alternative I have on hand.


 
 Yeah please, yet to see any detailed review in headfi yet


----------



## nmatheis

nmatheis said:


> Well, I didn't try out *every* app, lol
> 
> The ones I tried out "just worked", though. I've moved on to Android for my daily driver. I just keep the old iPhone around to measure IEM with my Dayton IMM06 + AudioTools and Spectrum Analyzer apps. If you give me some apps to try out, I'll certainly see if I can get them to work with iPhone + UP - as long as I don't have to shell out cash




Oh snap, I'm helping beta test for oneplus, and the latest beta put the smackdown on using not only UP but also for my Opus #11. UP still works, but only with UAPP. Opus #11 won't even work with UAPP now. Sucks to be on the bleeding edge sometimes 

On my iPhone, both UP and Opus #11 work just fine with both Hiby and Google Play Music. 

This isn't an extensive comparison, but which do I prefer and why? 

For reference, I listened with the new Brainwavz B200 dual-BA IEM. 

Size is a no-brainer. UP is much smaller, and thus more portable. Not that Opus #11 is large. It isn't. It's just that UP is tiny. 

UP is MFI-certified and includes the cable you need to connect to your iPhone, whereas Opus #11 requires CCK. I know which I prefer  

Volume matching wasn't perfect because these two DACs have quite different volume curves. UP is silent with the first two volume steps and is at a reasonable listening volume with these IEM at around 5 to 7 steps. Beyond that, UP gets really loud really fast. Opus #11 is audible at all volume steps and is at a reasonable listening volume at around 5 to 8 steps. After that it gets too loud, just not as fast. I prefer the approach taken with Opus #11. I can find the right volume for these IEM pretty easily. With UP, I feel like it's either just a bit too quiet or just a bit too loud. I'd suggest Shanling look into adjusting the volume curve. This can be mitigated by using an app like KaiserTone on iOS or UAPP on Android, which make fine-tuning the volume easy. However, this won't help with streaming...

Regarding sound, I'm liking UP better. It has that full, smooth Shanling house sound I love. Full bass with good impact. Warm mids. Smooth treble. Good spatial cues. Opus #11 sounds more neutral and a bit thin in comparison, and the spatial cues don't seem to be quite as good. 

Overall neither is perfect, but this is a tough niche to fill. I really need the ability to fine-tune the volume because I switch between different IEM and headphones often, so even though I prefer the sound coming from UP I'm drawn to Opus #11 for it's less aggressive volume curve, which would allow me to use streaming apps which typically don't allow finer-grained volume control than the OS. However once streaming apps are removed from the equation, I'd easily choose UP for my preferred sound signature plus it's tiny size because I'd just use KaiserTone or UAPP and have very granular volume control. 

The elephant in the room is that Opus #11 has an internal battery, whereas UP is powered via USB by your phone. I haven't used UP enough yet to get a good sense of how much battery drain it will cause. My gut tells me that Opus #11 will win in this regard, but again it's not something I've tested yet. 

I hope that was helpful for people. I'll continue listening with various IEM and will also throw my Nighthawks in the mix and will comment more over time. Please feel free to ask questions as you have them, and I'll try to answer them in a reasonable time frame.


----------



## Zuetsu

nmatheis said:


> Oh snap, I'm helping beta test for oneplus, and the latest beta put the smackdown on using not only UP but also for my Opus #11. UP still works, but only with UAPP. Opus #11 won't even work with UAPP now. Sucks to be on the bleeding edge sometimes
> 
> On my iPhone, both UP and Opus #11 work just fine with both Hiby and Google Play Music.
> 
> ...


 Do you consider this to be better than the Shanling M1?


----------



## nmatheis

zuetsu said:


> Do you consider this to be better than the Shanling M1?




I loaned my M1 to a headfi buddy who loves across the country, so I can't directly compare. However from memory, I *think* it sounds better for my tastes. I'd need to hear them both side by side to say for certain and elaborate on the differences, though.


----------



## Zuetsu

nmatheis said:


> I loaned my M1 to a headfi buddy who loves across the country, so I can't directly compare. However from memory, I *think* it sounds better for my tastes. I'd need to hear them both side by side to say for certain and elaborate on the differences, though.


 How would you describe the M1 signature from memory and how is the UP signature?


----------



## nmatheis

zuetsu said:


> How would you describe the M1 signature from memory and how is the UP signature?




From memory, M1 bass is a bit rolled off, mids are neutral, highs are a bit grainy, soundstage is a bit constricted. It's good for the price and better than my phone, but it's not replacing my more expensive DAPs by any means. M1's real strength is its versatility. It can be used as a standalone DAP, as a Bluetooth receiver, and and a digital transport. 

UP sounds warmer. Bass sounds extended and has good impact. Lower mids are warmer. Highs are smoother. Soundstage is more spacious. 

So maybe it was a bad idea, but I not only sent out M1 but also M5 to different headfi buddies at the same time. If I had to guess from memory, I'd say UP reminds me more of M5 than M1.


----------



## Zuetsu

nmatheis said:


> From memory, M1 bass is a bit rolled off, mids are neutral, highs are a bit grainy, soundstage is a bit constricted. It's good for the price and better than my phone, but it's not replacing my more expensive DAPs by any means. M1's real strength is its versatility. It can be used as a standalone DAP, as a Bluetooth receiver, and and a digital transport.
> 
> UP sounds warmer. Bass sounds extended and has good impact. Lower mids are warmer. Highs are smoother. Soundstage is more spacious.
> 
> So maybe it was a bad idea, but I not only sent out M1 but also M5 to different headfi buddies at the same time. If I had to guess from memory, I'd say UP reminds me more of M5 than M1.


 Thank you very much, I think the Up will fit me better


----------



## nmatheis

zuetsu said:


> Thank you very much, I think the Up will fit me better




You're welcome. I'm glad that was helpful. 

I saw just thinking that one hard DFR before. A buddy loaned his to me for a week or so. From memory, it also had a nice, full sound but the bass wasn't quite as prominent as UP with less impact and the mids were a bit on the dry side. Both have a smooth upper end. Seems like UP is a bit more on the fun side and DFR is more on the refined side. Again, this is all from memory so take it with a grain of salt... 

I'm hoping I'll get a DFR in for comparison one of these days...


----------



## nmatheis

One thing I just concluded after reading a post in the FiiO X5 v3 thread is that UP has turned my ever-growing bias against Sabre DACs on its head  :thumbsup_tone2:


----------



## TSFHfan

[quote name="nmatheis" url="/t/826902/out-now-shanling-up-a@nmatheis a question. Hiw would fiio e17k , opus#11 and shanling up compare? I'm looking to get one of them for my phone.

(i'll be using them to drive the flc8s)


----------



## nmatheis

tsfhfan said:


> @nmatheis a question. Hiw would fiio e17k , opus#11 and shanling up compare? I'm looking to get one of them for my phone.




I posted about UP vs Opus #11 just a bit earlier in the thread (*LINK*) but haven't heard E17k.


----------



## nmatheis

Listening to Ruxpin's "We Became Ravens" album from the n5md label in FLAC with OnePlus 3 (UAPP) -> UP -> AudioQuest Nightowls. Good stuff. The n5md label brings back serious memories because they started out as a minidisc label releasing electronic music back in the early 2000's. I was hardcore into minidisc back then (collecting portable minidisc players like I now collect DAPs, lol) and purchased many minidisc albums from them. Of course they no longer release albums on minidisc, but they're still alive and kicking - releasing some darn good electronic music!


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

So an UP + Android Phone would sound better vs standalone M1? Would a UP strong enough to power 600Ohm Earbuds?


----------



## hgpardo

I have a Samsung S7 paired with a Fiio X3II and using UAPP to hear 24bit FLAC and DSD files. It works fine especially using the UAPP parametric EQ, but it is not a "portable" set. Did anyone check if Samsung phones work with the Shanling UP? How does it compare with Dragonfly black or Fiio DACs? It is still not listed as a compatible device in the UAPP web site.


----------



## gavinfabl

Is this available to buy anywhere in the UK?


----------



## nmatheis

hgpardo said:


> I have a Samsung S7 paired with a Fiio X3II and using UAPP to hear 24bit FLAC and DSD files. It works fine especially using the UAPP parametric EQ, but it is not a "portable" set. Did anyone check if Samsung phones work with the Shanling UP? How does it compare with Dragonfly black or Fiio DACs? It is still not listed as a compatible device in the UAPP web site.




It works with UAPP on my OnePlus 3, so it's imagine it would work fine with a Samsung phone.

Here's the setup I'm listening to while my boys are in "rest time": UAPP on OnePlus 3 -> UP -> Mystery IEM I just got in for testing yesterday.



Prolly should've cleared out my notifications before taking the pic, lol


----------



## MichaelHWinn

It also works with UAPP on the Google Pixel on Android 7.1.1
  
 Sometimes,  I can also get it to work natively with Android by bypassing something in UAPP, but I haven't been able to repeat it consistently. I've done it like 3 times in the last couple of days.


----------



## nmatheis

michaelhwinn said:


> It also works with UAPP on the Google Pixel on Android 7.1.1
> 
> Sometimes,  I can also get it to work natively with Android by bypassing something in UAPP, but I haven't been able to repeat it consistently. I've done it like 3 times in the last couple of days.




I can get it to work with many apps on my OnePlus 3, but most of them have low volume output. UAPP has what I'd consider to be a normal volume output. All apps on my old iPhone have normal volume output. In general, UP is more of a plug n play solution with iOS. I really wish Android had better / more consistent support for USB Audio!


----------



## MichaelHWinn

nmatheis said:


> I can get it to work with many apps on my OnePlus 3, but most of them have low volume output. UAPP has what I'd consider to be a normal volume output. All apps on my old iPhone have normal volume output. In general, UP is more of a plug n play solution with iOS. I really wish Android had better / more consistent support for USB Audio!




With UAPP, I can get it to some blistering high volumes on my Google Pixel using the hardware volume. I can also get the UP to work natively with Android using the USB C to micro USB on my galaxy note 3 running Android 5.0. USB C seems to have some serious issues with connecting to audio devices on Android 7.0+. Lots of cars have issues similar to what were seeing with the UP using an OTG cable. It's a known Google 7.0 issue ATM that I think they are planning to address soon. Regardless, I'm still happy with the DAC overall though I worry about getting a replacement USB C to USB C cable. Mine gets caught in some really strange angles since both sides are right angled.


----------



## nmatheis

Shanling: Once you return from Chinese New Year, can you please let us know if we can purchase extra USB C to USB C OTG cables? The one included with UP works well, and these cables aren't common yet. Thanks!


----------



## nmatheis

michaelhwinn said:


> With UAPP, I can get it to some blistering high volumes on my Google Pixel using the hardware volume. I can also get the UP to work natively with Android using the USB C to micro USB on my galaxy note 3 running Android 5.0. USB C seems to have some serious issues with connecting to audio devices on Android 7.0+. Lots of cars have issues similar to what were seeing with the UP using an OTG cable. It's a known Google 7.0 issue ATM that I think they are planning to address soon. Regardless, I'm still happy with the DAC overall though I worry about getting a replacement USB C to USB C cable. Mine gets caught in some really strange angles since both sides are right angled.




Yes, I'll be glad once Android cleans up USB audio. I'd love to use Neutron and Play Music with reasonable volume control!


----------



## nmatheis

I totally forgot to put up my unboxing pics...


----------



## gavinfabl

Where are people buying this from? I've seen nowhere in the UK or Europe. Anywhere else seems like a wait of 30 days.


----------



## MichaelHWinn

gavinfabl said:


> Where are people buying this from? I've seen nowhere in the UK or Europe. Anywhere else seems like a wait of 30 days.




I heard about it from massdrop but didn't want to wait so I gambled and bought it on ebay


----------



## Jimster480

What sort of price are we looking at for this?
 How does it compare vs the FiiO K1?


----------



## ngoshawk

jimster480 said:


> What sort of price are we looking at for this?
> 
> How does it compare vs the FiiO K1?




Amazon has them for $149.99. I have one hooked to my iPhone 6+ and FLC8S....bass is enhanced quite nicely, more controlled. Of course more listening will have to be done before I can say too much!


----------



## Jimster480

ngoshawk said:


> Amazon has them for $149.99. I have one hooked to my iPhone 6+ and FLC8S....bass is enhanced quite nicely, more controlled. Of course more listening will have to be done before I can say too much!


 
 pretty expensive tbh


----------



## nmatheis

jimster480 said:


> pretty expensive tbh




Compared to?


----------



## Jimster480

nmatheis said:


> Compared to?


 
 FiiO E18KL /  E10k / K1
 Schiit Fulla/Fulla 2
  
 Hifimediy has some Sabre USB DAC's too for around $40.


----------



## nmatheis

jimster480 said:


> FiiO E18KL /  E10k / K1
> 
> Schiit Fulla/Fulla 2
> 
> Hifimediy has some Sabre USB DAC's too for around $40.




Have you heard those? And forgive me if I'm incorrect, but I don't think most of those are actually competitors to UP. E10k, E18K are much larger and require charging. Schiit devices won't work with smartphone without using external battery. Not familiar with the Hifimediy DACs...


----------



## Jimster480

nmatheis said:


> Have you heard those? And forgive me if I'm incorrect, but I don't think most of those are actually competitors to UP. E10k, E18K are much larger and require charging. Schiit devices won't work with smartphone without using external battery. Not familiar with the Hifimediy DACs...


 

 K1 works without a battery and I have one.
 I compared all of them before purchasing, I can tell you there is no free lunch as anything that needs port power will drain your battery faster.
 The K1 uses about the same power as this unit (as rated) and on an iPod touch 6G it burns it quite fast.
 So the E10K and E18k are both good for long listening sessions without killing your phone battery.
  
 There is also a SMSL M5 which is around $70. Also the Schiit Fulla 1 will work with many phones its just the 2 that needs other power.


----------



## nmatheis

jimster480 said:


> K1 works without a battery and I have one.
> I compared all of them before purchasing, I can tell you there is no free lunch as anything that needs port power will drain your battery faster.
> The K1 uses about the same power as this unit (as rated) and on an iPod touch 6G it burns it quite fast.
> So the E10K and E18k are both good for long listening sessions without killing your phone battery.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for enlightening me about some of the other options. I've used several FiiO DAPs and have generally preferred Shanling. Their DAPs better align with my preferences vs. FiiO.
  
 I've tried other several other portable DAC/AMP options, including Calyx PAT, Cozoy Aegis, Cayin C5DAC, iBasso D14, Shanling H3, and thebit OPUS #11. I just haven't tried the ones you pointed out. They've all got their pros and cons...


----------



## Jimster480

nmatheis said:


> Thanks for enlightening me about some of the other options. I've used several FiiO DAPs and have generally preferred Shanling. Their DAPs better align with my preferences vs. FiiO.
> 
> I've tried other several other portable DAC/AMP options, including Calyx PAT, Cozoy Aegis, Cayin C5DAC, iBasso D14, Shanling H3, and thebit OPUS #11. I just haven't tried the ones you pointed out. They've all got their pros and cons...


 

 Ofcourse, I was just stating that there are many cheaper options.


----------



## LazerBear

jimster480 said:


> Ofcourse, I was just stating that there are many cheaper options.


 
  
 Don't take this the wrong way as I'm writing tongue-in-cheek mostly, but that is a funny thing to say in a market where you can get 50$ DAC/AMPs and 2000$ DAC only pieces of equipment. I personally think the law of diminishing returns applies to hi-fi just as well and I don't think I'd spend a grand on an amp even if I had free money.


----------



## Jimster480

lazerbear said:


> Don't take this the wrong way as I'm writing tongue-in-cheek mostly, but that is a funny thing to say in a market where you can get 50$ DAC/AMPs and 2000$ DAC only pieces of equipment. I personally think the law of diminishing returns applies to hi-fi just as well and I don't think I'd spend a grand on an amp even if I had free money.


 

 Ofcourse, I think actually that the law of diminishing returns is strong in high end audio. Especially with the number of budget offerings coming with some flagship DAC chips and high end OPAmp's.


----------



## hgpardo

I have the Zorloo ZuperDAC that has also the same DAC chip (Sabre ES9018K2M) but a different headphone amplifier (ESS ES9601) and no native DSD conversion support. I am using it with a Samsung S7 and UAPP. How does the Shanling UP compares in sound quality to the ZuperDAC or the Dragonfly black / red?


----------



## fleasbaby

...so a friend lent me his UP for a week, and I thought I'd share my observations. Apologies if I repeat anything, I haven't been following the thread. I thought it might help a few folks if I shared though:
  

Its tiny, and it looks pretty. Shallow, I know, but these things count sometimes.
It has that sexy Shanling house sound. Its hard to define, but its there, and once you hear it, you'll know it again later.
It does eat up your battery life. On my iPhone 5, not terribly, but enough that you notice.
It worked seamlessly with my iPhone 5.
It took a little fiddling to make it work with my Macbook Air. 
Once I had disconnected it from the Air, I had to fiddle with my audio outputs a little to get them back to normal.
Using Google Music I encountered an odd stuttering in the music, that randomly started up after a while of working fine. It went away when I unplugged and reconnected the device.
I also used Amazon Music, and local files on my phone.
Call me weird, but I had the oddest suspicion that using the device with my phone it sounded better than when I used it with my Macbook.


----------



## ngoshawk

I'm in the same boat as @fleasbaby. I've used one on both my iPhone 6+ and MacBook Pro. Seamless interaction with the iPhone, and only minor glitches with the MBP.
  
 If I go between YouTube and Sling TV, on my MBP, I would have to either disconnect the UP, or toggle off the "Sound Source" setting in Preferences, then back onto the UP. If I did not do this, the volume would be muted. After toggling off and on, or disconnecting, the UP worked flawlessly on the MBP. I never had that issue on my iPhone, though.
  
 Another oddity, is the stair-stepped volume control. Instead of being a smooth escalator of volume up and down, it was a definite stair step. On some songs, the "right volume" was either one step too loud, or one too soft. This only occurred on 2-3 songs, though. This was less prevalent on the MBP, and not a deal breaker to me.
  
 As for the positives (more coming, as well as an unboxing video), right out of the box, I was impressed with the sound. There is a definite bump in the mids, as well as a deeper reach of bass, while a _slight_ push in treble (to me) could be heard. Support guitar on a twentonepilot's song would be pushed more to the front, as a result.  Not overly pushed, but enough to notice. It was almost like the UP, was stating, "HEY! I'm over here! Let's dance!" The sound improvement (not verified with measurements, just my ears) in my iPhone was quite nice. A deeper bass made the music seem to come alive. I thoroughly enjoyed the addition. The same could be said on the MBP. I do enjoy the UP on both sources.
  
 As for the talk regarding there not being power, I can state that every headphone/IEM I threw at the UP was handled well enough (ranged from my Nighthawks, to FLC8S and P1). Even the hard to drive P1 did well. The UP is not all that powerful, but enough to notice and give that extra "oomph" to your music.
  
 Using Tidal vs Amazon Music, I preferred Tidal. That said, it is too soon to determine why other than the music sounds a bit more crisp. A bit brighter, and more clear. Again, I have not done enough A/B between the two on my iPhone to state definitively a difference.
  
 Overall, this is a fine little unit, which comes with four connectivity cables for various sources. The two I am using worked well, and only the issues mentioned slowed me down.
  
 More coming.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## nmatheis

Stair-stepped volume has been a characteristic/limitation of each and every battery-free DAC/AMP stick I've used. The way to get around this is to use a third-party music app like KaiserTone on iOS or UAPP on Android which allow for much finer volume control. Those won't help with streaming music apps, though...


----------



## ngoshawk

Unboxing and impressions video. Thank you!


----------



## ngoshawk

A hint of my review...it will be UP, tomorrow...
  
 Call me jaded by the plethora of choices we have, but I guess now that I have taken the step forward, I am more cautious with purchases such as this. Many people will use the UP and use it well, it is quite versatile and I get it. I’m just not sure if this is for me….yet…
  
 It is like Twenty One Pilots _Car Radio_…I am at a crossroads for sound…I have replaced gear, sold gear, drooled over gear, loathed gear, reviewed gear, borrowed gear, and purchased gear…but there still seems to be a hole....A slot, which _I think_ needs filling. A slot, which _I think_ needs filling with something else....


----------



## Septimus

May someone who has heard both put together a small comparison between the up and the cayin i5?
 i own the i5 but im thinking about selling it as i want something smaller and the up seems like the perfect fit.
 i really like the general sound of the i5, only the size and the problems with tidal really make me want to get
 rid of it as i cannot listen to some of my favourite music without constant stuttering.
  
@ngoshawk i just saw that you have the i5 in your review list, so i guess i will just wait for your up review!


----------



## ngoshawk

septimus said:


> May someone who has heard both put together a small comparison between the up and the cayin i5?
> i own the i5 but im thinking about selling it as i want something smaller and the up seems like the perfect fit.
> i really like the general sound of the i5, only the size and the problems with tidal really make me want to get
> rid of it as i cannot listen to some of my favourite music without constant stuttering.
> ...




Apologies, I have been away on family business again. The review will be up this afternoon (CST-USA).

And, I do mention a couple of "players."


----------



## Septimus

ngoshawk said:


> Apologies, I have been away on family business again. The review will be up this afternoon (CST-USA).
> 
> And, I do mention a couple of "players."


 
 no problem!
 i am going to order one from amazon right now probably anyway as its on for 130€ but there are only 2 left right now 
 then i can compare the two myself.
 still looking forward to your opinion though as the i5 was my first dedicated dap so i dont have that much experience


----------



## ngoshawk

Review is "UP" @Septimus, this is for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/shanling-up-portable-dac-headphone-amplifier-amp-es9018k2m-max97-support-native-dsd-decoding/reviews/18078


----------



## nmatheis

Hey, hey. Nice review ngoshawk. A big thumbs UP, lol 

And yes, I just had to


----------



## ngoshawk

nmatheis said:


> Hey, hey. Nice review ngoshawk. A big thumbs UP, lol
> 
> And yes, I just had to




Lol, what's UP, Nik?...

The UP is a really nice DAC/Amp. I really like the synergy provided with the 6+.


----------



## TSFHfan

Nice review! I might just get the shanling up on massdrop for $120... Cus the dragonflies cost like 80 to ship from amazon or ebay.... Especially when i'll be using the flc8s with it.


----------



## Jimster480

ngoshawk said:


> Review is "UP" @Septimus, this is for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the review.
 I think I will skip it as I was considering picking it up on Massdrop but your review kind of tells me that it won't be worth it to "upgrade" for its price.

 I'll stick with my K1 and now the Schiit Fulla 2 that I have in the mail.


----------



## ngoshawk

jimster480 said:


> Thanks for the review.
> 
> I think I will skip it as I was considering picking it up on Massdrop but your review kind of tells me that it won't be worth it to "upgrade" for its price.
> 
> ...




Hey, no problem. It is a good product, but not for everyone. I really did enjoy the sound from it. Good luck with your gear!


----------



## originalsnuffy

So I have this unit on loan.   A few quick questions.
  
 First, I have started testing it on a Windows 10 notebook.  I downloaded the USB driver from the Shanling site, but the driver for this unit gave me an error when I went to install it.
  
 However, it looks like this is actually the same driver Shanling provides for the M1 and M2.  Can anybody confirm?
  
 Second, using the proper twiddles with JRiver, I was able to get the SACD ISO playback to work as actual DSD files.  Interestingly, I was never able to get the M2 to natively decode DSD using the same settings in JRiver with the same driver.
  
 Is the M2 not capable of natively decoding SACD / DSD files in DAC mode?  Or is this some kind of issue with M2 firmware?
  
 Third, as an iPhone DAC, it seems to fire up just fine.   It could play play whatever the iPhone plays not problem.    But the HiBy app is failry non-intuitive.  I wonder what other apps people like for this kind of usage?   I have a number of apps that can play FLACs or DSD files from the iphone, but I really do not love any of them.  In particular, I have never been able to figure out a way to create folders in these apps and order songs within these folders the way I like.  Any thoughts or comments there?    Unlike my DAP players, I do create "Playlists" on the iphone but that is only because you kind of have to do that on the iphone.  However, anything that does not fit into the itunes world like FLAC is a whole different animal.  So some thoughts there would be great.
  
 Thanks all.


----------



## nmatheis

Hey originalsnuffy. For non-native file support plus better fine-gained volume control on iOS, I use KaiserTone. It's not free, but it is a very good third-party player with gobs of features and the post-volume gain control lets you really dial-in the volume for sensitive IEM.


----------



## wwyjoe

Just to chip in, i'm using the UP/ iPhone 7+ with iAudiogate and Onkyo HF Player without any issues.


----------



## originalsnuffy

Do any of those IOS apps have a mechanism to create files folders and sort files into some kind of preferred playing order?
  
 No doubt I can play music through any number of apps.  But none that I have found allow any kind of useful file manipulation within IOS.


----------



## Jimster480

The drop for this ends soon on Massdrop for those interested, they just emailed me about it because I had saved it since I was considering springing for it.


----------



## Zuetsu

Just got this and it sounds very good. Very musical and fun and it complements my other DAC/Amp, the xDuoo XD-05, very well because the XD-05 has a bass roll off, while the Shanling Up has a full punchy bass which extends very deep.


----------



## originalsnuffy

So I have started fiddling with this unit a bit more.   I decided to try out DSD files on the PC.
  
 With JRiver I can output DSD as bitstream.  The software lights up to show it is outputting DSD, and I do get sound from the UP.
  
 What I have discovered is that, at least with JRiver,  volume controls are disabled when playing DSD bitstream files.   Now on a player like the FIIO X3 II that is not an issue.  Because that unit has a volume control.   But the UP does not.  So that renders the DSD capability less useful than expected.
  
 Any ideas?  It almost seems like the unit requires amplification for DSD, which defeats the purpose of having one small device.
  
 By the way, anybody figure out how to bitstream DSD to the Shanling M2?  I never have been able to get that to work.  Same driver for Windows for the UP and the M2 by the way.


----------



## nmatheis

zuetsu said:


> Just got this and it sounds very good. Very musical and fun and it complements my other DAC/Amp, the xDuoo XD-05, very well because the XD-05 has a bass roll off, while the Shanling Up has a full punchy bass which extends very deep.




Yes, UP has nice, punchy bass. Good for people who enjoy a full, rich sound 




originalsnuffy said:


> So I have started fiddling with this unit a bit more.   I decided to try out DSD files on the PC.
> 
> With JRiver I can output DSD as bitstream.  The software lights up to show it is outputting DSD, and I do get sound from the UP.
> 
> ...




Say wha? Like you have absolutely no volume control at all? If so, that's really weird. I don't do DSD, so I haven't tested it. I use Vox music player on my MacBook Pro and haven't run into any issues besides the one already mentioned where if I pause music, the volume drops until I toggle the volume button. I am running *BETA* Mac OS, though. So it could just be a bug...


----------



## originalsnuffy

Nik,
  
 Actually I think the lack of volume with DSD (at least on a  PC) is not a bug but a "design feature".  DSD files are most likely much harder to modify in software on the fly for volume adjustments than PCM files.  But perhaps some others can step in and give their experience. 
  
 DSD is a funny animal, that is for darn sure.  As I understand it, the DSD waveform almost "looks" like an analog signal when fed through the proper spectrum analyzers even without going through a D/A conversion process.
  
 UPDATE:  As noted in my review, I moved from WASAPI to ASIO drivers and was able to get DSD volume working in both FOOBAR and JRiver on Windows 10.


----------



## Jimster480

originalsnuffy said:


> Nik,
> 
> Actually I think the lack of volume with DSD (at least on a  PC) is not a bug but a "design feature".  DSD files are most likely much harder to modify in software on the fly for volume adjustments than PCM files.  But perhaps some others can step in and give their experience.
> 
> DSD is a funny animal, that is for darn sure.  As I understand it, the DSD waveform almost "looks" like an analog signal when fed through the proper spectrum analyzers even without going through a D/A conversion process.


 

 yes because its just the sampled output of a 1-bit DAC.


----------



## Silent Xaxal

How does this sound compared to the Dragonfly Red and/or Black?


----------



## Sito Lupion

Hello, I'm thinking of buying it ... will I have problems with android 5.0.1 on my lenovo tablet?
 I do not know why, but I assume that it will work on nexus 6, but my use would be with the tablet.
  
 thanks


----------



## MichaelHWinn

sito lupion said:


> Hello, I'm thinking of buying it ... will I have problems with android 5.0.1 on my lenovo tablet?
> I do not know why, but I assume that it will work on nexus 6, but my use would be with the tablet.
> 
> thanks


 
  
 I think you'd be fine. It works natively for me using any player or any program on Android 5.0.0 on my Galaxy Note 3 through the micro USB connection.


----------



## Sito Lupion

michaelhwinn said:


> I think you'd be fine. It works natively for me using any player or any program on Android 5.0.0 on my Galaxy Note 3 through the micro USB connection.


 
  
 hi, thanks for answering MichaelHWinn
 I have a Fiio e17k and works well with the Nexus 6 (7.0) Google Play Music 24/96
 But with the Lenovo tablet (5.0.1) does not seem to work ... stays in 16/44... although it does recognize plug by usb. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 regards


----------



## lxlx

jimster480 said:


> K1 works without a battery and I have one.




hi, 

is it working on Android for you? 
I have UP and K1 now, but K1 does not do anything on my mobiles, I think it's not supposed to. You got it to work? 

cheers


----------



## Jimster480

lxlx said:


> hi,
> 
> is it working on Android for you?
> I have UP and K1 now, but K1 does not do anything on my mobiles, I think it's not supposed to. You got it to work?
> ...



Make sure you have the right kind of cable. 
I bought a cable for DACs specifically on Amazon and it works fine on my iPod Touch and htc 10.


----------



## jinxy245

@Shanling @nmatheis
  
 I'll start by thanking nmatheis for graciously lending me the UP...much appreciated!
  
 I'm having a bit of trouble getting the UP working on my (aging) HP Pavilion 23 running windows 10.
  
 The positive was, I plugged right into my Samsung S7 and it worked perfectly...drove the HD600 half way decently...not bad!!
  
 Having a little trouble getting the driver onto my computer though...keep getting an error launching the installer.
  
 I first plugged it into the computer and it looked like it was trying to download, but nothing happened.
  
 Opened my devices to troubleshoot...no driver found.
  
 downloaded from Shanling, but can't launch the installer.
  
 Any ideas?
  
 Thanks in advance for your help.
  
  
 Thanks!!


----------



## jinxy245

Well I had an old download for the driver for my Shanling M2, which opened the Shanling Audio Control Panel and this solved the issue. If anyone is having trouble with the download, maybe try one of the other drivers, it might solve the problem.
  
 This thing sounds really good!
  
 Review forthcoming, I think...


----------



## lxlx

jimster480 said:


> Make sure you have the right kind of cable.
> I bought a cable for DACs specifically on Amazon and it works fine on my iPod Touch and htc 10.




Seems the K1 does not like all Androids. 
I used the cable that was in UP box, for UP the C-C is working fine. K1 on C-micro does not :/


----------



## delancyst

It seems like iOS 10.3 does not work with the Shanling UP. 
Couple of minutes into playtime, audio will stop and an error saying "This accessory is not supported by this iPhone." will appear.


----------



## RAQemUP

Ya that's a big deal. I remember reading how usb host function wasn't working correctly in the 10.3 beta. I figured it would have been fixed before it went live. I'm staying on 10.2 for now.


----------



## delancyst

Perhaps it's not a true MFi certified product after all? 
 Probably going to return it, it's basically a brick to me now.


----------



## nmatheis

delancyst said:


> Perhaps it's not a true MFi certified product after all?
> Probably going to return it, it's basically a brick to me now.




Or as the party above mentions, Apple introduced a bug that needs to be squashed...


----------



## Jimster480

lxlx said:


> Seems the K1 does not like all Androids.
> I used the cable that was in UP box, for UP the C-C is working fine. K1 on C-micro does not :/


 

 Which cable did you use though?


----------



## RAQemUP

drgracew said:


> Based on our testing for iOS 10.3 beta, Apple has cut off support for USB OTG, which means most usb based DAC solutions may no longer be useable on Apple products once the formal update is rolled out.
> 
> As Accessport and Capri is LAM based and MFI certified, we will not be affected by this change.
> 
> Most hacked lightning audio solutions, such lightning earphones and earphone cables may also be affected. Do avoid purchasing non-MFI certified lightning audio products at all cost.




This was from the AAW Capri lightning cable thread.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/828414/aaw-capri-balanced-lightning-audio-cable-with-type-c-variant/30#post_13351358


----------



## DrGraceW

raqemup said:


> This was from the AAW Capri lightning cable thread.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/828414/aaw-capri-balanced-lightning-audio-cable-with-type-c-variant/30#post_13351358


 
 Just noticed that I was quoted here. A bit of a further explanation, further testing on the official 10.3 update shows, USB OTG still works if the solution used authentic MFI lightning connector and authentication chipset. So CCK still works and DACs such as Shozy Lancea still works.


----------



## frevo

In the Dragonfly thread, some say the CCK2 also does not work any longer, only the newer recently firmware-updated CCK3.


----------



## jinxy245

My UP review is up.
  
 Thanks @Shanling & @nmatheis
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/shanling-up-portable-dac-headphone-amplifier-amp-es9018k2m-max97-support-native-dsd-decoding/reviews/18338


----------



## Cannabat

Just received my shanling up today, along with a pair of flc 8s iems. The up is working fine with my stock rom Nexus 6p, plug and play, worked immediately with no fiddling. 

There are occasional millisecond drop outs... Dunno what's up with that. Seems to happen when the phone is in my pocket, maybe the USB c to USB c cable is getting jostled? 


I'll try to rig something to keep the up secured to the back of the phone, it is a bit annoying to have it dangling there but that's part of the deal with these tiny inline DAC/amps.

Curious to see others' solutions to the logistics of having an inline thingy like this. Recall seeing a photo of somebody hot gluing their dragonfly or something to the back case of the phone. This does not appeal to me, but maybe using something like a 3m command strip would work...

Anywho, pretty nifty device.

I can test it with a LG G4 later if that is useful to anybody...


----------



## nmatheis

cannabat said:


> Just received my shanling up today, along with a pair of flc 8s iems. The up is working fine with my stock rom Nexus 6p, plug and play, worked immediately with no fiddling.
> 
> There are occasional millisecond drop outs... Dunno what's up with that. Seems to happen when the phone is in my pocket, maybe the USB c to USB c cable is getting jostled?
> 
> ...




Yeah, a bit of 3M strip or blutac works well.


----------



## jpotts

delancyst said:


> It seems like iOS 10.3 does not work with the Shanling UP.
> Couple of minutes into playtime, audio will stop and an error saying "This accessory is not supported by this iPhone." will appear.





delancyst said:


> Perhaps it's not a true MFi certified product after all?
> Probably going to return it, it's basically a brick to me now.



Anyone know if the iOS compatibility thing is still an issue?

Thinking about picking one up from Massdrop.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/shanling-up-portable-dac-amp?mode=guest_open


----------



## originalsnuffy

When I used it with a iphone 6 plus with IOS 10.3 it worked fine.  But I am the first to point out that the dreaded not supported message is a general issue with iphone output to DACs.  

I use the second iteration of the CCK and I power the CCK.  That helps a bit for items that don't have MFi.  I realize that does not really apply to the UP but I generally share info on CCK use with DAPs when I can as I fiddle with that and its not a common variant of our hobby.


----------



## TSFHfan

I'm curious where you guys get the shanling up aside from massdrop. 

Amazon has a seller but he doesn't ship to hong kong. 

Penon audio has online store that sells one, but the checkout procedures (payment method, shipping method) are weird, and i have no idea if it's legit.

Aliexpress and ebay both have sellers, but again, doubts about reliability and legitimacy. 

Can anyone help and share their experiences? Thanks a lot


----------



## nmatheis

@TSFHfan - MusicTeck.com has Shanling UP in the US


----------



## originalsnuffy

I have had good experiences with Penon.   I purchased the M2S from them.  It came amazingly fast, though I did pay $10 extra for expedited shipping.  

Also; Shenzen Audio has a good reputation and I think they are a key retailer on Aliexpress.

MusicTek has a good reputation in the U.S.  They have been quite responsive to email inquiries.


----------



## Shanling

TSFHfan said:


> I'm curious where you guys get the shanling up aside from massdrop.
> 
> Amazon has a seller but he doesn't ship to hong kong.
> 
> ...



If you are looking for retailers in Aisa, we can really recommend Penon and Shenzhen Audio.


----------



## Andreeww

I am trying to get a usb c dac for my phone. I have found Fiio btr1k, Fiio btr3, shanling up, shanling m0, hifime usb c dac. Does any one know which is the best? And are there any other options?​


----------

